# tivowebplus module to copy recordings from one DVR to another



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Is there a module that would allow you to copy one, or multiple, shows from one DVR to another?
I had to do a clear and delete everything on one of my HDVR2's and now I'm moving shows from my bedroom DVR back to my living room DVR. Problem is that you have to do one show at a time and use the remote. You can't 'queue' up several shows to transfer over, one after the other.

Thought it be nice to have a module to do that, especially if you could queue up several shows, and just walk from it and let it do it's thing.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been wanting a module like that for a while now. Doesn't seem to exist


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

marklyn said:


> Is there a module that would allow you to copy one, or multiple, shows from one DVR to another?
> I had to do a clear and delete everything on one of my HDVR2's and now I'm moving shows from my bedroom DVR back to my living room DVR. Problem is that you have to do one show at a time and use the remote. You can't 'queue' up several shows to transfer over, one after the other.
> 
> Thought it be nice to have a module to do that, especially if you could queue up several shows, and just walk from it and let it do it's thing.


You can queue up multiple shows using MRV, mfs_ftp, or tivoserver.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

You're right!! MRV does appear to 'queue' up shows. I thought I had tried this before and remembered seeing a message telling me, something to the effect that, the recording couldn't be transferred until the one in progress was complete. Maybe I wasn't clear on what it was saying before, at any rate, thanks RBAUTCH for pointing that out!!!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

rbautch said:


> You can queue up multiple shows using MRV, mfs_ftp, or tivoserver.


How?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

in mrv just browse the tivo and select the shows
the will queue up and transfer.
mfs_ftp is something we don't discuss here.


----------



## ikishk (Apr 27, 2003)

While the native UI allows for queuing, there is a huge lag factor. I've waited up to 5 mins when trying to transfer over a second show while the first show is still transferring. Having a Tivoweb[plus] module that allows you to add /multiple/ shows to this queue would be an indispensable tool, while saving headaches and time.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Only one show at a time actually transfers (which is why we call it a queue). I've never seen it take more than 30 seconds for a pending transfer to start after a previous transfer completes.


----------



## ikishk (Apr 27, 2003)

regardless of the speed diff, you dont wanna be able to click a checkbox and hit transfer of multiple items at once and be done w/ it? I know they dont transfer at the same time, its just adding them all to the queue for you, instead of manually doing it one at a time via a remote control.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh, I agree it would be a useful module...you'd need to log into the target TiVo's TWP, then the module would have to go get the NP list from the source TiVo, and then insert the selected items into the target TiVo's ToDo list. All doable, I suppose, for someone that knows their way around the relevant locations in the database.


----------



## ikishk (Apr 27, 2003)

Thats exactly what marklyn initially posted about. Maybe one of the coding guru's can take a stab at one day 

semi-related note, while feeding my child i xfered something.. the initial xfer took 26secs from "watch this on this tv" to "play", while that was xfering, the next xfer took 2mins 18 secs to just add it to the queue... not the benchmark of speed if you have to xfer more than a couple at a time. Its this "time to queue" pause thats the killer.


----------



## ikishk (Apr 27, 2003)

small update on the "time to queue" thing. Since this process basically prepend the todo list, the length of you todo list if proportionate to your wait time. If you have 75 season passes (like 60 of em active) your wait will be longer than a unit with only one season pass.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

That could well account for differences in time...with 4 active MRV enabled TiVos, I don't have more than a 15 so active Season Passes on any one TiVo.


----------

